

Oracle Critical Patch Update – April 2014 - turrini
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/cpuapr2014-1972952.html

======
dang
Please do not editorialize in HN titles. It breaks the site guidelines.
(Submitted title was "Java April Patch: still vulnerable as hell".)

